# Meguairs wheel brightner (help required)



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi all, i have heared a lot of people on about megs wheel brightner, but when you buy the 5 litre of megs wheel brightner, what else do i need? for instance bottle and sprayer and how do i dilute it for instance how may ml of water and how many ml of wheel brightner. Any help would be really appreciated, thanks in advance for your help. Cheers.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

It's 4 parts water to 1 part brightner and I use a spray bottle  

Bryan


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

as bry says really, just make sure you get a chemical spray head tho, and after use turn the sprayer upside down and spray the tubes clear as they tend to stop working if not, megs do a bottle specifically for it, get one when you order there only a few quid


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Cheers chaps, sorry i'm a bit dumb '4 parts water to 1 part brightner' how many ml of water is that and how many ml of brightner is that? Thanks.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Mr Shiny said:


> Cheers chaps, sorry i'm a bit dumb '4 parts water to 1 part brightner' how many ml of water is that and how many ml of brightner is that? Thanks.


that all depends on how much your bottle can hold ,, if you get the megs ones it has the markings on the side so you know


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

182 blue, i will get the megs one then, so if i get the megs one how many ml for water and how many ml for brightner? cheers, sorry for being thick lol.


----------



## sworks16 (Dec 13, 2005)

well if it's 4:1 and you have a 500ml bottle it will be 400ml of water 100ml of wheel brightener


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

you dont need to know really (and i dont know how much the megs sprayer holds LOL), as the bottle has a marker for you so you know were to fill the water too, then you just top up with brightner till it reaches the top


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

182 blue, oh right, i didn't know that the megs bottle had a marker, sorry. Lol. Thanks for your help mate, your a star.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

no probs, just fill to line with water first then top up with wb


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Cheers 182 blue.


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Meg's bottles hold 946ml which is one US quart - if you get the appropriate bottle from Meg's as well, as has been said, it'll have the marking on the side. But 4:1 is basically a 20% ratio - 80% water, 20% product.

Ben


----------

